# io ho



## nickditoro

Salve a tutti,
vorrei sapere se nel linguaggio corrente si fa un'elisione di "io" ed "ho". Durante il mio viaggio recente in Italia, ho spesso sentito, particolarmente ascoltanto di nascosto agli altri sui cellulari (in treno, per esempio), "io" con l'accento sulla "o" invece sulla "i." 
All'inizio credevo che io sentissi un'altra pronuncia solo di "io", però ora mi chiedo se quello che sentivo era un'elisione.

Grazie tanto.
Nick


----------



## Heliand

Mah..non saprei dire. Per quanto riguarda me personalmente, scandisco bene le due parole. Non escludo che parlando velocemente si possa creare una sorta di assimilazione, visto che abbiamo due suoni praticamente uguali perchè <h> non viene pronunciata, anche se <o> del verbo è molto aperta rispetto a quella del pronome personale


----------



## nickditoro

Heliand said:


> Mah..non saprei dire. Per quanto riguarda me personalmente, scandisco bene le due parole. Non escludo che parlando velocemente si possa creare una sorta di assimilazione, visto che abbiamo due suoni praticamente uguali perchè <h> non viene pronunciata, anche se <o> del verbo è molto aperta rispetto a quella del pronome personale


Grazie per la spiegazione, Heliand. La "o" che sentivo era aperta certamente. Però non ho considerato il fatto della differenza fra la "o" chiusa del pronome personale e la "o" aperta del verbo. Visto che questo viaggio era per me solo il secondo in Italia -- non ho molte occasioni qui a Minnesota per sentire la lingua -- forse non ho sentito chiaramente la prima "o" (cioe' quella del pronome).

Nick


----------



## Heliand

Figurati, magari aspetta qualche altra risposta, così potrai fare un confronto!!


----------



## nickditoro

Heliand said:


> Figurati, magari aspetta qualche altra risposta, così potrai fare un confronto!!


Grazie ancora. Aspetto le altre risposte.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

nickditoro said:


> Salve a tutti,
> vorrei sapere se nel linguaggio corrente si fa un'elisione di "io" ed "ho". Durante il mio viaggio recente in Italia, ho spesso sentito, particolarmente ascoltanto di nascosto agli altri sui cellulari (in treno, per esempio), "io" con l'accento sulla "o" invece sulla "i."
> All'inizio credevo che io sentissi un'altra pronuncia solo di "io", però ora mi chiedo se quello che sentivo era un'elisione.
> 
> Grazie tanto.
> Nick



Io direi che le due parole si pronunciano entrambe senza elisioni...
Come tu ben sai, però, i dialetti influenzano molto la pronuncia dell' italiano.
Sei certo che quello che tu hai sentito fosse " io ho" e non per esempio " gli ho" che in certe regioni si pronuncia come se fosse " iò" ?


----------



## Kraus

In questo caso l’elisione non sembra molto naturale, anzi; talvolta qui si aggiunge anziché abbreviare e si dice "io ci ho" (trascritto "io c'ho", "io ciò" e non so ancora in quali altri modi) che forse è un espediente per evitare l'incontro fra due vocali identiche, anche considerando il fatto che la voce verbale è così breve.


----------



## mariasilvia

hai decisamente confuso "io ho" con "j' ho" = forma dialettale di "gli ho".


----------



## nickditoro

Paulfromitaly said:


> Io direi che le due parole si pronunciano entrambe senza elisioni...
> Come tu ben sai, però, i dialetti influenzano molto la pronuncia dell' italiano.
> Sei certo che quello che tu hai sentito fosse " io ho" e non per esempio " gli ho" che in certe regioni si pronuncia come se fosse " iò" ?


Non sono certo il significato che sentivo. L'unica cosa che mi colpitava -- non ascolatavo tutte queste conversazioni -- era la "o": aperta, accentata e allungata. L'ho sentita in Toscana ed a Roma. 

Grazie,
Nick


----------



## nickditoro

Kraus said:


> In questo caso l’elisione non sembra molto naturale, anzi; talvolta qui si aggiunge anziché abbreviare e si dice "io ci ho" (trascritto "io c'ho", "io ciò" e non so ancora in quali altri modi) che forse è un espediente per evitare l'incontro fra due vocali identiche, anche considerando il fatto che la voce verbale è così breve.


Avrei bisogno di sentire ancora quest'uso perche' non sono sicuro i contesti dell'uso. Avevo portato con me una macchina digitale per registrare le mie conversazioni ma l'ho sempre lasciata nell'hotel. Fosse utile in questo caso. 

Grazie,
Nick


----------



## nickditoro

mariasilvia said:


> hai decisamente confuso "io ho" con "j' ho" = forma dialettale di "gli ho".


Forse hai ragione. Ho sentito quest'uso solo da pochi giovani. Come ho scritto sopra, sono stato in Toscana ed a Roma. 

Grazie,
Nick


----------



## mariasilvia

Se eri in centro Italia allora puoi starne sicuro! Qui a Roma è tutto uno "j'ho"


----------



## nickditoro

mariasilvia said:


> Se eri in centro Italia allora puoi starne sicuro! Qui a Roma è tutto uno "j'ho"


Tante grazie, mariasilvia. Mi faceva impazzire.  

Nick


----------



## claudine2006

nickditoro said:


> Tante grazie, mariasilvia. Mi faceva impazzire.
> 
> Nick


In italiano quando si usa il pronome in casi non strettamente necessari (in questo caso, ad esempio, potresti perfettamente dire "Ho...") è perché si vuole sottolineare il soggetto agente. Quindi si scandiscono bene entrambe le parole "io ho". 
La forma che hai sentito, come ha già chiarito Mariasilvia, sará dialettale.


----------



## nickditoro

claudine2006 said:


> In italiano quando si usa il pronome in casi non strettamente necessari (in questo caso, ad esempio, potresti perfettamente dire "Ho...") è perché si vuole sottolineare il soggetto agente. Quindi si scandiscono bene entrambe le parole "io ho".
> La forma che hai sentito, come ha già chiarito Mariasilvia, sará dialettale.


Claudine, grazie per la conferma dell'opinione di Mariasilvia. 

Nick


----------



## claudine2006

nickditoro said:


> Claudine, grazie per la conferma dell'opinione di Mariasilvia.
> 
> Nick


Di niente, Nick.


----------

